# VIP722 PIP Question



## pengel10 (Nov 12, 2007)

I am new to this forum so I apologize if this question has already been aired.

On the Dish VIP722, how does one change the channel on the PIP? I have tried everything I can think of: swapping the PIP and punching in a new channel, scrolling, etc. when I check the new PIP channel, it's still the same channel as before I did the swap.

Any hints out there for managing the PIP channel?

Pete


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

pengel10 said:


> I am new to this forum so I apologize if this question has already been aired.
> 
> On the Dish VIP722, how does one change the channel on the PIP? I have tried everything I can think of: swapping the PIP and punching in a new channel, scrolling, etc. when I check the new PIP channel, it's still the same channel as before I did the swap.
> 
> ...


Works fine for me. When you "swap" the tuner in the left pane can be changed to any other channel, either by direct channel input or from the guide.

After you select the channel for the left pane use swap again and you can select any channel the same way.

Now, even if you turn PIP off using the swap button will switch between the two tuners and the channels you selected above. This is much faster than using the "recall" button.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

Plus, both channels are still be recorded live so you can backup on either one of them


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Seems this is well covered. The key is you can only change the channel when it is in the big window or when it is on the left side of side by side. To toggle between PIP swap is your friend. 

and :welcome_s to DBSTalk. Hope you find our corner of the net to your liking.


----------

